# Probleme bei Einsteiger Aufgabe SQL



## DaSt (12. Apr 2016)

Hallo,

wir haben seit 3 Wochen SQL an der Uni und ich komme an einer Aufgabe nicht weiter.

"
Geben Sie die Relation Auftrag aus. Ersetzen Sie dabei die Attribute Persnr und Kundnr durch die benutzerfreundlichen Attribute Personalname und Kundenname.
Hinweis: Es liegt ein Verbund (Join) zwischen den drei Relationen Auftrag, Personal und Kunde
vor. Benutzen Sie bitte diesen Join-Operator. Die beiden neuen Spalten sollen Personalname und Kundnenname lauten
"

Relation Auftrag
Auftrnr||Datum||kundnr||persnr

Relation Kunde
Nr||Name|| Strasse||PLZ||Ort

Relation Personal
persnr||name||Strasse||PLZ||Ort

Wir benutzen SQL-Developer.

Mein Befehl sieht folgendermaßen aus


```
select auftrag.auftrnr, auftrag.datum, personal.name as Personalname, kunde.name as Kundenname
from (auftrag inner join personal on Personal.PERSNR = auftrag.PERSNR),AUFTRAG inner join kunde on Auftrag.kundnr=kunde.NR;
```

Als Fehler bekomme ich die Meldung:

"
ORA-00918: Spalte nicht eindeutig definiert
00918. 00000 -  "column ambiguously defined"
*Cause:  
*Action:
Fehler in Zeile: 88 Spalte: 25"

Wenn ich nur die erste Join-Abfrage mache und im selectteil 
	
	
	
	





```
kunde.name as Kundenname
```
 weglasse bekomme ich das richtige Erg. (Nur halt ohne die Spalte mit dem Kundennamen. 

also konkret so


```
select auftrag.auftrnr, auftrag.datum, personal.name as Personalname
from (auftrag inner join personal on Personal.PERSNR = auftrag.PERSNR);
```

Wo liegt mein Fehler? Kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass Auftrag.kundnr und Kunde.Nr zwar die gleichen Informationen haben aber die Spalten (kundnr und Nr.) unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen haben? Wenn ja wie kann ich das ändern

Vielen Dank


----------



## Bitfehler (12. Apr 2016)

Hast du es mal ohne ",Auftrag" vor dem zweiten join versucht?


----------



## DaSt (12. Apr 2016)

danke so gehts


----------

